# Seattle Bike Show (pics)



## MartyW (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a few pics that I took at the show today. Where I spent way too much money!

Early in the day inside






here is an outside shot





here are a couple of the bikes













Here are a couple more inside shots from later in the day.









There were a lot of great parts, bikes and good people there it was great to meet you Northern Guys and thanks for all the hospitality!


----------



## slick (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! thanks for the pictures. How much was the Shelby Airflow in the 3rd picture? Does anyone know who's it was? I'm in the market for one.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2011)

hey im in the one second from the bottom


----------



## serg (Mar 28, 2011)

COOL! I saw a familiar black T-shirt The CABE


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome did anyone get a good pic of the B107 straightbar autocycle schwinn with reverse color scheme fenders?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2011)

yes but i can't find my card reader to get off all the pictures


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, I was standing there when the Airflo sold and it went for a sick price. We've all seen what a horizontal spring Lobdell seat goes for and I think if you look at the bike you could part is out for around 2grand or more. Any ways it sold for 1000.00 and the guy was only asking 1200.00. Thanks for the pictures militarymonark, hope to see more.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh come on!!! 
 Darnit.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a good turnout, and great swap too. Wouldnt mind having that Huffman for a cruiser, I'd add an aahooooga horn and be done!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 28, 2011)

I will have a few pics of it shortly...


----------



## eazywind (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah Baby!!


----------



## slick (Mar 28, 2011)

Only $1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????? Now i'm bummed I didn't go! I would have gladly payed the $1200. Ok who bought it? Do you wanna resell it and make a few bucks?


----------



## MartyW (Mar 28, 2011)

I ended up leaving with the Firestone Super Stream Liner, it has all the rest of the parts with it the original light, rack and speedo. The tank is off a different year bike but the paint is original on the bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 28, 2011)

Was the Shelby Speedline tank original or a fiberglass repro...just curious?
Not trying to be a Debbie Downer, but 1000-1200 is really low for this even for cash in hand.
A very nice addition either way.
Looks like a lot of inventory, a great turnout, and I'll try to make the long journey next year.


----------



## slick (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm assuming it was a fiberglass repop considering the original tank was on the ground? Even for a glass tank the bike was still EXTREMELY cheap! Somebody scored!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 28, 2011)

nice buy marty!, Thats the one I would have been drooling over.


----------



## MartyW (Mar 29, 2011)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> nice buy marty!, Thats the one I would have been drooling over.




Thanks now I just have to find a way to get it home to San Diego, I am scared that the Stainless Steel fenders among other things will get damaged in shipping.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone got a really nice deal on Shelby.  Was the taillight original or repop?  







slick said:


> I'm assuming it was a fiberglass repop considering the original tank was on the ground? Even for a glass tank the bike was still EXTREMELY cheap! Somebody scored!


----------



## Condalicia Eutsler (Mar 29, 2011)

The Shelby Airflow in 3rd picture was marked $1200 and someone named Dave owned it.  The tank below it was going with it.



slick said:


> Wow! thanks for the pictures. How much was the Shelby Airflow in the 3rd picture? Does anyone know who's it was? I'm in the market for one.


----------



## bud poe (Mar 29, 2011)

Great bikes, great people and great venue...I had a blast and saw a lot of cool stuff, even scored a few projects.  Thanks to all who made this event happen, see you next year for sure!


----------



## npence (May 2, 2011)

I would be willing to buy the no nose tank that went with the Shelby.


----------



## slick (May 2, 2011)

I bought that bike with both tanks off a fellow member here.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 2, 2011)

Did the buyer get BOTH tanks??????


----------



## slick (May 3, 2011)

Yes I bought the bike with BOTH tanks.


----------



## higgens (May 6, 2011)

does any one now who owns the stream liner in pic 4 ??? i wood love to buy it.


----------



## MartyW (May 7, 2011)

higgens said:


> does any one now who owns the stream liner in pic 4 ??? i wood love to buy it.




I did not catch the guys name but I know that he was asking 4k for it. I'm sure that someone on here knows him he had a lot of nice stuff there.


----------

